# How much do you spend on classmates birthday presents?



## MAMA MOON

I think this is my sons 8th or 9th birthday party since he started kindergarten. Its getting to be a bit much. Im wondering how much is appropriate to spend on a classmates birthday gift? I googled it, but am getting mixed results.


----------



## Mannie89

Meh... I'm cheap. I won't spend more than $10-20.


----------



## ClairAye

£10 maximum. I tend to go for the £8-£9 little Lego sets.


----------



## Babybump87

Im more of a cheapskate than you other ladies . DD1 has been to soo many . We have a family rule £10 a person on birthdays unless is a big one or extra celebration . We therefore stick to £5/6 per gift for classmates which has done the job and they have a decent gift . This does exclude wrapping paper , gift bag and card I get those if needed. 

I know what you mean though , I always worry about coming across as a cheapskate (even if I am at times haha) but our gifts have always gone down well so far ! X


----------



## biglebowski

I usually spend around £10 but what we do is pick up Lego sets when they are on offer. The supermarkets have deals pretty regularly. I keep an eye on HDUK. We picked up Lego Ninjago sets for 5.50 and £3 in Asda the other day. They are all worth around £10!! My son seems to constantly have party invites.


----------



## whatwillbex

Wow you ladies are generous haha I tend to spend about £5 and £6. I pick things up in the sales and have a basket of presents ready. It&#8217;s a hard/ expensive age to buy for I think. x


----------



## liz1985

As little as possible. We go to so many. I tend to buy things in the sale as and when I see them and just put them away till needed. I try not to spend more than £5 but try to buy toys that normally sell for around £10 so I don't look too tight. Haha.


----------



## LoraLoo

£5-10


----------



## Rags

I put £5 in a card for them. Ds is in P3 now and has been to loads of class parties over the past 3 years but has never had any himself and has never told anyone when his birthday is so he's never had anything back - I know you don't give to receive, but it really does begin to mount up!


----------



## lau86

I usually buy presents from Argos in the 2 for £15 so £7.50 each


----------



## wildflower79

Anywhere between £5 - £12. I try to pick stuff up when it's on sale and put it away in the 'present drawer'. Or as above in Argos 2 for £15. I'll spend a bit more if it's one of dd's best friends.


----------



## george83

Oh dear I&#8217;m obviously very cheap. For very close friends (maybe only 4 of them) I would spend up to £10 but for anybody else it&#8217;s £2-3 and a bag of sweets. We use the works and the pound shop as much as possible and they usually have something decent


----------



## MAMA MOON

Oops... I think I have been spending too much.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Usually around £10 and a card.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

£5 - £8.
I buy things on offer and save them for birthdays.
I also use my sainsburys money off a big spend vouchers to stock up on their sale clothes/toys for birthdays.


----------



## catty

I stock up in sales so they are probably getting a £12-£15 present but il roughly spend £8ish.

I got 20 birthday cards from aldi for £1 so i always have them sitting waiting so dont have to run out and get an overpriced one. 

Some examples i got a large 12inch hulk for a party this weekend reduced from £15 to £6.
Last weekend i got a Captain America dressing up costume for £4.50 reduced from £15. 
I then normally pop in a kinder egg or colouring in book. 

So basically i like it to look about £15 but never ever ever would soend that


----------



## Natasha2605

Usually between £10 & £13 including card.


----------



## rlbb1

A maximum of £5 for the gift. £6 including a card and wrapping paper/gift bag x


----------



## babycrazy1706

£5 
I'm tight lol


----------



## kirstybumx3

We usually spend around £10-£15. I aim for £10 and usually end up spending about £15-£20 lol. I have to confess though Ive got a pile of a few presents in the wardrobe that Rio received for Christmas that arent his kind of thing, so I will be regifting some at various school parties through the year!


----------



## Wobbles

Between £5-£15 ... it honestly depends who it is and vice versa. Also sometimes we have to put pennies in because sometimes when you get the parties the kids have invited all their classmates to while my girls get on with them they don't know much about them ... in that case it's £5 in a card and a small bag of sweets in a gift bag x


----------



## misspriss

$10-$20, but we homeschool, so we don't have as many and they are closer friends and cousins. If it were just classmates, I'd say $10 max.


----------



## c1403

£3-5 for classmates who I don't know very well. Usually a little stationary set or book. The works is great
Close friends/parents I'm friends with £10-15


----------



## SarahBear

Somewhere in the $10-$20 range, occasionally more. However, she has only been to a few birthday parties. I think that if I were in your shoes, I'd definitely be going for more the $5-$10 range, perhaps baking cookies or something else homemade.


----------



## Tanikins

As little as possible :blush:. Absolutely no more than £5


----------



## sequeena

£5 that's all I'm willing to spend.


----------



## Natasha2605

Just interested, what do people buy for £5? Do you stock up if you see a sale or something?


----------



## sequeena

Natasha2605 said:


> Just interested, what do people buy for £5? Do you stock up if you see a sale or something?

Amazon is great for this sort of thing they often have things for the £5 mark. The works also do 10 books for £10 throughout the year so I get those too. Failing that I just put £5 in the card.


----------

